# Windows XP -->  Windows XP embedded



## Hitschkock (30 Januar 2011)

Moin moin

gibt es so etwas wie einen Konverter oder Compeiler für

"Windows XP Prof." nach "Windows XP embedded"

oder eine Grundversion wo man alle Treiber einfügt?


----------



## Lars Weiß (30 Januar 2011)

Was hast du vor ?!?


----------



## Hitschkock (31 Januar 2011)

Moin Lars,
die Frage ist geht das überhaupt.

und wenn ja wie.


----------



## IBFS (31 Januar 2011)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> Moin Lars,
> die Frage ist geht das überhaupt.
> 
> und wenn ja wie.



@Hitschkock
Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass du auf so eine unpräzise Frage ein für dich hilfreiche Anwort bekommst.

Die Frage ist, willst du nur ein Programm portieren oder eine auf XP Prof. lauffähige Installation mit verschiedenen Treibern für spezielle Hardware
auf XP emb. portieren?

Frank


----------



## Hitschkock (31 Januar 2011)

Sorry das kam falsch rüber!

Ich dachte an meinen Hausrechner Wintergarten, Heizung und einbischen Licht.
Der Läuft jetzt mit XP-Prof. und hatte jetzt so die Idee da könnte man doch evt. auch ein embedded draus machen.

So von wegen Viren, und weil das Liebe Win meint sich immer updaten zu müssen.

Und die Frage war geht das überhaupt.


----------



## winnman (31 Januar 2011)

super  gib mir bitte bescheid wenn du was gefunden hast


----------

